# New Sled



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Well this dumb, buggy whippin', chicken feather chunkin, dude got a new sled so i thought i'd share with you all. Its an Eastcape Skiff, CAIMEN LITE. It is a regular Caimen but no liner. This is the 1st production skiff, 2nd if you count the prototype they sold. 

Ice Blue Hull
Black Powder Coating on everything Aluminum (including fuel tank)
40HP Tohat tiller


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Pics


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

finished pics


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Sweet ride!


----------



## DannyR (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice Boat!


----------



## jimmyc300 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sweet ride. But let me get this right.... No liner but it has a top cap? Cool idea.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

jimmyc300 said:


> Sweet ride. But let me get this right.... No liner but it has a top cap? Cool idea.


Yep, Its got a cap but no liner. The no liner thing kinda messed up my plans in a way. I wanted a center grab bar but after running the skiff for a few hours i think im going to like the side mounted grab bar. I'll post up a few more pics this afternoon.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful ride....where will you be fishing her primarily?


----------



## reddoc (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet ride. What does the hull weigh?


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dang nice rig! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

A few more pics for you guys to drool over


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

new pics


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Beautiful ride....where will you be fishing her primarily?


Ill be fishing Louisiana to West Bay. I'm going to try to learn more of west bay this year with this new skiff.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

If you're talking about G-town West Bay I can show you around. My folks had a house in Pirates for 35 years. Ran a flats cat and beavertail. Lots of Great hidden places to sight cast at reds. I'll mark up your hotspots map. Have you launched it yet? I'm very curious to see what the true draft is loaded.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

POCsaltdog said:


> If you're talking about G-town West Bay I can show you around. My folks had a house in Pirates for 35 years. Ran a flats cat and beavertail. Lots of Great hidden places to sight cast at reds. I'll mark up your hotspots map. Have you launched it yet? I'm very curious to see what the true draft is loaded.


Yes, ive launched it three times and have yet to really fish it. I've been putting break-in hours on the engine and done a little poling. Still hasnt seen fish slime. I'll take you up on the offer to fish WB! I dont know much about WB but i'm looking forward to scouting and learning.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

reddoc said:


> Sweet ride. What does the hull weigh?


Not sure of exact weight. I face timed with ECS during the build and they picked up the back of the skiff off the trailer with one hand. I would guess the hull would be 700 +/- 100 lbs


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Kevin, Marc and the crew at EC are the best I have ever worked with. Love my Vantage! If you dream it, they'll do it.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Not sure of exact weight. I face timed with ECS during the build and they picked up the back of the skiff off the trailer with one hand. I would guess the hull would be 700 +/- 100 lbs


finished wt with motor and accessories.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Hate you much I do.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

**** I thought I was pimpin with the last prototype Glide..... but now I'm jealous. Love the Caiman and that no liner is slick. If you ever make it down to Port O'Connor I'd love to pair up for a day of fishing


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

jimmyc300 said:


> Sweet ride. But let me get this right.... No liner but it has a top cap? Cool idea.


Lots of skiffs have caps with no liner. That's where fly rods go! :brew:

PS....Narrow beam on that boat....perfect for the mangrove creeks in Mexico.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Merc said:


> **** I thought I was pimpin with the last prototype Glide..... but now I'm jealous. Love the Caiman and that no liner is slick. If you ever make it down to Port O'Connor I'd love to pair up for a day of fishing


You've got yourself a deal! Ive wade fished POC, ESP, SAB a few times but never sight fished from a skiff down there. Would love to hook up and have you teach me more about those bays.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

POCsaltdog said:


> If you're talking about G-town West Bay I can show you around. My folks had a house in Pirates for 35 years. Ran a flats cat and beavertail. Lots of Great hidden places to sight cast at reds. I'll mark up your hotspots map. Have you launched it yet? I'm very curious to see what the true draft is loaded.


You free Saturday? Looking for someone to explore West Bay area with me.


----------

